
Natural Sleep and Its Seasonal Variations in Three Pre-Industrial Societies - jeeshan
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822(15)01157-4
======
dang
Lots of submissions about this recently, including
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10401640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10401640).

